# Question on Barnett Zombie Hunter slingshot



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I got one of those Barnett Zombie Hunter slingshots for xmas. When I took it out of the box and pulled back on the bands, the whole top part gets pulled back. The covering doesn't seem to be damaged but I've never seen a slingshot that does this. Is it supposed to for some unknown reason? I've attached a pic that shows what I'm talking about...when pulling back on the bands, the whole top section pulls back with it. That's the hubby's arm, not mine...I'm not hairy 

Anyone know if this is part of the design or is it just a freaky manufacturing error?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hm, I couldnt see it being a mistake, the only reason i could think of is to possibly increase band life and reduce handslap, apart from that, I dont know why they would do it...

I'm probably wrong, but its a unique feature


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this is the same slingshot as their Cobra slingshot, just has a different icon on it and is called the Zombie one. Someone must at least have the Cobra under their belt. :help:


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

It's broken, take it back to the shop. They aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmm. That is strange. Very very strange.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There should be a plate and screw on top. It's hard to see with your big hairy arm in the way. lol


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Take it back, something is missing or broke.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok, back it goes! And I said that's not my hairy arm, it's the hubby's :neener:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That goes back for sure! Defective!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

mine never did that id send it back or mod it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have that slingshot and yours is definitely broken.


----------



## >ammo1jc (10 mo ago)

Sheila said:


> I got one of those Barnett Zombie Hunter slingshots for xmas. When I took it out of the box and pulled back on the bands, the whole top part gets pulled back. The covering doesn't seem to be damaged but I've never seen a slingshot that does this. Is it supposed to for some unknown reason? I've attached a pic that shows what I'm talking about...when pulling back on the bands, the whole top section pulls back with it. That's the hubby's arm, not mine...I'm not hairy
> 
> Anyone know if this is part of the design or is it just a freaky manufacturing error?





Sheila said:


> I got one of those Barnett Zombie Hunter slingshots for xmas. When I took it out of the box and pulled back on the bands, the whole top part gets pulled back. The covering doesn't seem to be damaged but I've never seen a slingshot that does this. Is it supposed to for some unknown reason? I've attached a pic that shows what I'm talking about...when pulling back on the bands, the whole top section pulls back with it. That's the hubby's arm, not mine...I'm not hairy
> 
> Anyone know if this is part of the design or is it just a freaky manufacturing error?


----------



## >ammo1jc (10 mo ago)

The bottom isn't pushed into the the fork.


----------

